# noob needs help



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

my reds spawned last night what do i do from here like 
do i take the eggs out?
do i wait for the others to finish spawning aswel?
what filters should i use?
what food to give the babies?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

zombie said:


> my reds spawned last night what do i do from here like
> do i take the eggs out?
> do i wait for the others to finish spawning aswel?
> what filters should i use?
> what food to give the babies?


Man you are lucky to have you reds spawn like that!

It would be a good idea to have a separate 10gallon tank and you can tranfer the fry/eggs into the 10gallon by siphoning them.

You can use a sponge filter in the 10gallon tank. This way the babies can't get sucked into anything and die.

You can raise the fry on freshly hatched brine shrimp.
You can buy brine shrimp eggs usually at any LFS and hatch them yourself!

Good Luck


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

got another 2 pairs spaening now wow i didnt think it would go this mad
so 6 reds spawning i wounder if any more will pair up


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

read this
http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...tereri_breeding


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

With that many reds and that big of a tank you have, they're bound to be some more pairs. Once they breed, they will breed often for you, especially if the pairs are breeding at different times rather than all at the same time. Just be prepare for what's coming. BTW, congrats!! Hope to see some pics pretty soon.


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

found 2 big piles of eggs this morning so thats 3 piles in 2 days takeing the eggs out tonight got a 16UK imp gal tank 100w heater sponge filter
how many days or weeks old do i feed brine shrimp?
o and do they keep spawning for a few days or is it a night of passion then thats it for a while?

and pics coming soon

EDIT: filmed a pair doing there shaky thing on my phone vidz not too good but i will get it posted


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

zombie said:


> found 2 big piles of eggs this morning so thats 3 piles in 2 days takeing the eggs out tonight got a 16UK imp gal tank 100w heater sponge filter
> how many days or weeks old do i feed brine shrimp?
> o and do they keep spawning for a few days or is it a night of passion then thats it for a while?
> 
> ...


from what I've heard you can wait 5 days before hatching your brine shrimp


----------

